# QSI Card for USA Trains



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know when QSI is bringing out their new DCC/soundcard for the USA Trains. I just traded for an SD-70 USA and am wondering how long before I can use it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No idea, and I have 5 of them.... I would guess not sooner than 4-5 months. I'm going to work on the project tomorrow. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07/12/2008 12:38 PM
No idea, and I have 5 of them.... I would guess not sooner than 4-5 months. I'm going to work on the project tomorrow. 
Regards, Greg




Glad to hear that Greg. I had heard you were going to be working on that project.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be working on them in earnest this weekend... it will be nice and easy to install... will be great for a lot of people... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg- 

Will you be posting pictures of the QSI/USA conversion on your website? 

Thanks! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07/15/2008 11:29 PM
I'll be working on them in earnest this weekend... it will be nice and easy to install... will be great for a lot of people... 
Regards, Greg




Ummmm, so Greg, how did the QSI testing go last weekend?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Or were you sucked into "Honey Doos" etc./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif IMWTK


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, major extension to the layout, had to hire someone for 2 days to widen the right of way behind a 9 foot wide fountain. Now have a 35' passing siding... had to get this done, since next step is curved SS bridge to complete outer mainline. 

Bob, no pictures, still proprietary... looks same footprint as standard USAT board, with small daughter module above. 

I hope to make progress this weekend... but have to work Saturday! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, whatever happened to the helix?? Are you still pursuing having one made?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, it was too much grade to allow trains of the length I wanted. R.J. came over and figured out how to solve my dilemma, the track goes further down the side yard, then loops back by the house. I was granted trackage rights by the wife, whoopee! 

My track plan on my layout reflects this, and also some pix in the photographs section of the Aristo site, "Greg's layout"... 

Regards, Greg


----------

